# Nobody Home (Pink Floyd Cover)



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

https://soundcloud.com/robboman/nobody-home-pink-floyd-cover

Can't remember if I ever posted this one here.. made it a few months ago. This was my first experiment with a used Presonus Eureka channel strip which I think worked pretty good for sweetening up the vocal and the acoustic with a bit of character. 

This is a different take on the song (the original is just piano, orchestra, weird sound effects and Roger Waters voice). I thought it worked pretty well as a guitars\drums thing. 

Please check it out, and hang in there for the Floyd-ian solo near the end, I'm still kinda proud of the Strat tone I dialed up for that (Axe-Fx II direct).


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

I really like your version of this.
Nice vocals too.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That's a nice version of a beautiful song.

I do a couple of versions of it. This is an arrangement for just piano and voice.

I have a version with a full band where I start out on piano, play a solo in the middle and finish back on piano.

This clip by the way, is 60 lbs and 8 beltline inches ago.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmipVfFmOi0


----------



## Kirk Hiltz (Jan 31, 2015)

Dude this was awesome.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Fabulous!!! Thanks so much for posting the link.

CONGRATS!

Cheers

Dave


----------

